# Teichprofil



## atzie (8. Mai 2005)

Ich bin noch am Grübeln über das Teichprofil. Ich habe ca. 5m Breite und 7m Länge zur Verfügung. Eigentlich wollte ich die tiefste Stelle 1.40 tief machen, allerdings scheint mir das nun nicht machbar, ohne dass die Wände zu steil werden. Ich dachte die tiefste Stelle könnte so 1m x 3m werden. Meint ihr, das das ausreicht? Sind 1.20 Tiefe noch okay (4 Kois und Goldis im Bestand) oder lieber doch tiefer und steiler? 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2005)

hi

also ich hab nen teich im garten der an der tiefstens stelle 1,10 tief ist. breit ist er 3,8m und lang ca 5,5m.
die wände sind schon recht steil. also bei 1,20 tiefe sollte das auf jeden fall machbar sein bei dir. 1,40 könnte etwas zu steil werden.


----------



## graubart48 (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea,
hast du eventuell schon mal darüber nachgedacht eine der 7m langen Seiten komplett als Steilwand zu machen? Daraus würde sich ein relativ hohes Wasservolumen ergeben und du hast immer noch 3 Seiten die du mit den entsprechenden Pflanzzonen machen kannst. Ansonsten würd ich es mir einfach mal aufzeichnen. Anhand des Querschnitts kann man dann schon ne Menge erkennen. ( Frag mich nicht so genau, ich zeichne auch immer alle Möglichen Varianten. *grins* nur gebaut wird´s meist anders.)

n schönen Sonntagabend
und viel Spaß beim Planen
Graubart Erwin


----------



## karsten. (8. Mai 2005)

*re*

Hallo

die Idee mit einer Steilwand halte ICH für super !


karsten.


----------



## atzie (8. Mai 2005)

Ich plane eine Steilwand, allerdings an der schmalen Seite, da kommt nämlich ein Steg drüber. Die lange Seite möchte ich nicht zuletzt aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht als Steilwand. 

Ich zeichne auch immer so rum, leider bin ich erstens etwas unbegabt, und zweitens beim zeichnen auch auch drauf gekommen, dass das mit den 1.40 zu tief wird. Eine Lösung ist mir allerdings nicht eingefallen.  Mir ist allerdings vollkommen unklar, wie ich die tiefste Zone sinnvoll gestalten muss. Soll ja kein Dreckauffangloch werden, dann könnte ich gleich flacher bauen. 

Vielen Dank einstweilend für die Hilfe!!!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## graubart48 (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea,
wenn du mir mal eine Skitze deines Planes sendes kann ich ja mal n paar gedanken von mir mit einzeichnen. Eventuell kommst Du dann ja anschließend auf den Gedanken der dir weiterhilft.
lg
Erwin


----------



## Doris (8. Mai 2005)

@ Andrea
Würd ich an deiner Stelle in Erwägung ziehen ... Erwin hat immer gute Ideen....  
und kost nix


----------



## Schwimmteichler (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe an der Seite, an der wir die Holzterasse am Teich haben selbst eine Steilwand. Steilwände haben einige Vorteile, aber auch einige Nachteile. Die kann man ggf. in Kauf nehmen, aber man sollte vorher zumindest drüber nachdenken.

Zum einen können senkrechte Wände zur tödlichen Gefahr für Kinder und Tiere (Katzen, Igel, ...) werden. Hätte ich das nicht zufällig noch gesehen, wäre mein Kater wegen dieser Konstruktion vor 5 Wochen in meinem Teich ersoffen. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, wie er überhaupt in den Teich gefallen ist. Vermutlich ist er irgendeinem Insekt oder Blatt hinterhergejagt. Aber er ist dann genau an der Terassenseite mit der Steilwand ins Wasser gefallen und da der Wasserstand mangels Regen recht niedrig war (ca. 25 cm bis zur Oberkante Holzterasse) kam er nicht mehr heraus. Das Wasser war noch eiskalt und auf die Idee zu einem anderen flacheren Ufer zu schwimmen, kommt so ein Tierchen natürlich nicht. 

Weiterhin solltest Du eine fast senkrechte Wand mit einer geschalten Betonwand, Beton-L-Steinen o.ä. sichern. Es kann immer mal einen Grund für einen Wasserwechsel geben. Wenn dann der Gegendruck durch das Wasser fehlt, kann es sein, das Dir massig Erde hinter der Folie wegrutscht. Dann mußt Du die Folie weit zurückklappen und kannst fast den gesamten Teich neu machen. Ich weiß leider wovon ich da rede...


----------

